# My DP went away =]



## xxxphillixxx

That's right. It's gone. vanished. out of here. im so thankful. 
i just stopped worrying about it and thinking there was something wrong with me and just behaved as i thought i should. i completley forget what it feels like. its great. =] out of here guys!

thanks, philli


----------



## seanhunta

ur so lucky, care to elaborate a bit more on how u did it. do u still have numbness, or is the whole lot gone?


----------



## xxxphillixxx

i dont even know haha. i just dont even look at it that way anymore. i didnt do anything but ignore it.


----------



## AntiSocial

good for you ya lucky mother fucker


----------



## Tenken

It must be your good taste in music!


----------



## Guest

You make it sound so easy


----------



## Guest

yah like a fookin magic trick *Waves his magic wand* :?


----------



## Guest

Hey that's not fair. You can't leave us hanging like this! How about the N.y.c. support group meeting coming up?
Misery loves company.


----------



## Mark

It's because I told you that you were f ed and would have it forever.
Nice work. Don't screw it up with drugs.
Was it the Meth?


----------



## Tanith

Lucky son of a, oh i mean good for you


----------



## Robsy

Ahhh my little Philbert, Im so happy for you!!

Thats great! Go write a book and live your life xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I though he said he had got it back after a week or two some where in a thread.


----------



## xxxphillixxx

to explain myself, its on and off. but for the most part, it is infact gone.


----------

